# Hans Christian 33 on Chesapeake Bay



## brucemoody (Jul 2, 2011)

We're always looking for people to sail with and to share stories and advice.

Just brought Duchess down from NY this spring. We had a daysailer before Duchess, and rented before that, so we're new to managing all the systems. Every time I step aboard I learn something. This weekend I get to figure out how to adjust our transmission cable. I enjoy the puzzle in the problems and the satisfaction in finding the solution. I am hoping to reverse the ratio of puzzling to sailing, though.

See you on the water.

Cheers.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to the Bay. Spring and especially fall are magical. 

Your sailing to puzzling ratio will increase with time. I recall feeling the same way in 2005 when we bought Victoria. After 3 years, the big jobs were finished. For the last 3 years, it's just been normal maintenance.


----------

